# reinstall without upgrading



## murias (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello,

A few months ago using portsmaster I installed a few ports.  I believe it was ImageMagick and all of its dependancies.  One bad thing resulted from this, this install "upgraded" my libjpeg.so from libjpeg.so.9 to libjpeg.so.10, and apparently did not recompile or relink what was already relying upon libjpeg.so.9.  I believe that matters have been made worse since my ports tree has also been "updated" recently.  This problem was not realized until recently either, when a user was attempting to use a binary that wanted libjpegso.9.

I have done some serious poking around the system with various utilities, to find what was broken by libjpeg.so being 10 and not 9, and all of the dependancies, and dependent upons, and have come to the conclusion it would be far better on the system if there was a way I could reinstall the versions that I have installed, but was able to link it to libjpeg.so.10.  Otherwise, it is going to be a very long process, and would more than likely be better off updating and rebuilding just about all of my installed ports.

This machine is a production machine.  I have a limited window in which to get this issue fixed.  How may I rebuild or reinstall the same version of these ports that I currently have installed?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 17, 2009)

If you ldd the "*.so*" files in 
/usr/local/lib, some may return "not found"
(libjpeg...) you can figure out which you need
right away, upgrade those ports, and ignore the
ones you do not use 
(Sorry if the path or exact process is inexact).
(I posted I think a post about it.  Search libjpeg in
the forums?)


----------



## ale (Oct 17, 2009)

Did you read the 20090719 entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING?


----------



## murias (Oct 17, 2009)

Following another post, what I have done is went ahead and installed the libjpeg.so.9 from the 7.2-release.  This is what I had started with anyway.  this does seem to have solved the problems.

From my understanding of portmaster et all, if I was to fix the broken ports, it would go and try to install the latest versions of those ports.  Which at this point would actually upgrade other libraries, and at this point would have teh effect of rebuilding more than half of the ports on the machine.   Not ready jsut yet for this much of an upgrade to the system.

No I had not read the entry.  Now, in /usr/ports/UPDATING I can't find any mention to this problem.  But in the forums, and on google, I can tell that I was not the only one.


----------



## ale (Oct 17, 2009)

murias said:
			
		

> Now, in /usr/ports/UPDATING I can't find any mention to this problem.


From a shell, run `$ view /usr/ports/UPDATING`, then, when the file is loaded, type _/20090719_ (slash 20090719 and press enter).

You have to read UPDATING before upgrading installed ports, or you'll end in a mess like the one you are facing.


----------

